# Halloween Blues



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

This Halloween.. I noticed I got quite sad on the holiday cause it's not the same as it used to be when I was younger. It depressed me cause I didn't have much to do this Halloween and was invited to a party that I didn't end up going to cause the person didn't end up picking me up. The whole year I was looking forward to Halloween and when it finally came around I was feeling nothing but depression. 

How can I change this for next year? I want to be happy on my favorite holiday.... is there any suggestions that anyone has? I'm tired of being sad every Halloween cause I get so bummed out. Please help!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey, all you can do is build some props, plan on having fun and give out candy on that special day.....also see if you have a haunted walk or house to volunteer at! Nothing better than scaring people throughout the month if October...also check here as I have made a lot of friends here!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, of course it's not the same as when you were younger. You're an adult now and the focus for Halloween when you're an adult becomes more about creating memories for others. I see from another thread that you got just a few ToTs, but if you helped them experience even for a few moments the joy of the holiday because you were there when they rang your doorbell, that's a reason to be happy.

You mentioned props in one of your threads, so I assume you decorated and that's another reason to be happy because putting out props of any kind almost always makes you the Halloween house in your neighborhood and that creates memories for yourself and others.

Yes, it sucks that your promised transportation to a party fell through. Perhaps next year you could take the bull by the horns and host a small party. Once again, doing so will put you in the position of creating memories for others. It doesn't have to be ambitious or fancy, just a little get together with friends or family to enjoy each other's company, have some spooky food, and maybe watch some old classic horror movies.

Looking forward to Halloween all year means building up expectations about what you think it's going to be, and that can lead to the let down you describe (people do it with Christmas as well). Perhaps you could consider letting go of that and just let it be something fun, which is pretty much what Halloween is all about.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

I feel for ya. I'm kinda in the same boat. Roxy makes some very good points. (as usual) For me, I was away for half the month, only to come home with shingles. (Ugh!) I hoped to get into some cool Halloween/Haunt stuff where I was at. That didn't happen. Because I was gone, I didn't even bother setting up any decorations, and Only got one weekend to build any props. The 'grand finale' of my Halloween season was going to be a local zombie parade. It was awesome last year. (I was in it all dressed up) This year I just spectated- and it was a major let down. Not nearly as much participation as last year. The 'parade' was over in about 5 minutes. 

So I my Halloween sucked as well. But I'm walking away with two lessons from it. 

One: Don't expect so much. All the expectation throughout the year will almost certainly lead to disappointment like Roxy said. If your passionate enough for Halloween to be on this board, then why have Halloween one day a year? Why not enjoy it year round? Most folks think we are weird already,so whats the harm? I for one like corrupting other holidays. (Zombie Easter bunnies anyone??) 

And Two: If you really want to have a great time, like the way you want, then do it for yourself! Have the party for yourself! If it even come out half way, then you still have the (self) satisfaction of doing for yourself. For me it comes down to that parade. It was a big lit down, but last year as even a mediocre zombie, I had a blast. So next year? Screw it! I'm going all out! I'll make a float for it full of dead things! and have the most shocking costume! Or I will try anyway. If I don't succeed in turning the entire event about me (yeah, I'm narcissistic like that i guess lmao) I will at least have a blast trying! 

Something to think about. Maybe it comes down to the cup half empty or half full kinda thing.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Sorry Graveyard Ghost. But I'm glad someone started a thread about this cos it was a blah year for me too. Almost nobody came.

But as always Roxy is right -- expectations lead to disappointment. I try to focus on the positive: my display looked great, nothing went wrong, a few people did return from last year, and for the first time ever I actually got some half-decent photos. And already my head is brimming with new ideas. Not to mention, next year it's on a Friday!

EDIT: also it helps me to remember that I skipped one year due to awful family emergencies; it's the time of year to be grateful and I am.

EDIT #2: plus it's just unreasonable for me to expect much on a rainy school night. Can't compete with churches and the trunk thing in that case, not where I live.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Graveyard Ghost- We build and run a haunted house for the county and we can always use a hand. It's a haunt that has thousands of visitors each year. I'm not sure what part of Florida you're in-we're in Pasco County. This haunt is in a wilderness park with cabins you can even stay in while the haunt is going up and on.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Everyone has made some good points to ponder and great words of wisdom. This year with my recent health scare, I wasn't sure I'd be able to finish my decorating. I didn't. But you know, I was okay with it. Like Rahnefan, I am grateful. I'm was able to see my house decorated (as it was) and I still had compliments by the kids and the adults. 

I have also come to realize how lucky I am. I have a great job that allows me to afford my passion for halloween. I have my friends and family to either encourage me or kiddingly tell me I'm crazy for what I do for the halloween season. I am grateful for my health, getting better each day so that I can keep celebrating halloween along with the people in my neighborhood who love to come by to look at the decorations and chat. I like to stop here on the forum and get encouragement from the creative members. I like being here. 

So Graveyard_Ghost, do what makes you happy. You can't go back, but what can you do to help you go forward and enjoy halloween again? Start with small goals and keep raising the bar. 

There's lots of good advice from the members here. Take advantage of their knowledge and wisdom.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> This Halloween.. I noticed I got quite sad on the holiday cause it's not the same as it used to be when I was younger. It depressed me cause I didn't have much to do this Halloween and was invited to a party that I didn't end up going to cause the person didn't end up picking me up. The whole year I was looking forward to Halloween and when it finally came around I was feeling nothing but depression.
> 
> How can I change this for next year? I want to be happy on my favorite holiday.... is there any suggestions that anyone has? I'm tired of being sad every Halloween cause I get so bummed out. Please help!


O.K. First off, I send you a big e-hug. Halloween can bring up so many emotions, some very different ones, and for those of us here, many of them are deep. My suggestion is do what on your level of feeling makes you happy, no more and no less. Also don't have unrealistic expectations. I only had about 25 kids this year and most were to young to get all of what I had set up. Promise me to pace yourself and find what brings you joy and just work with that.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Relying on other people to do the right thing seems to be a thing of the past GG - create your own kick-ass Halloween and just have fun. Often giving to others will be a much bigger rush than looking for a halloween party to attend yourself!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey GG - You make it happen. You can create it.

A lot of friends and family think I put up my display because of them. Unfortunately, I do this for myself. I don't want to sound selfish but I do a lot for the other holidays and this holiday is mine. I love to decorate the inside and outside of my house. I have open house and invite my friends, neighbors and family to celebrate. I do not depend on anyone to help me with my display and I try to do what I can. If I do get help, it is always accepted and appreciated. 

The fondest memories of your past Halloweens are yours and it's great to reflect on them. However, as an adult, you can celebrate and create new memories. I enjoy going on haunts, going to the movies when a horror movie comes out, watching movies on dvd, carving pumpkins while listening to Halloween music. It's easy to get caught up with having the perfect Halloween, but keeping it simple and letting the day takes its course will sometimes give you that surprise you didn't expect.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Two of my very best friends moved out of the state last year. I have a huge party every year and they were the life of it. I knew Hallowe'en was going to be hard for me this year too, but I had the party anyway, I missed them desperately, but I had fun. I pulled out almost all the stops for the ToTs and we ended up with a great Hallowe'en...

I know when the fog is laying low on the grass and rolling across the street, I have done my job well...


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Lots of wisdom here today. I am no stranger to holiday blues, both Christmas and Halloween. As an entertainer, I have found that the euphoria of a gig well played is accompanied by some post gig blues. I have also found this to be somewhat common amongst my musician/creative friends. It seems to be "can't have the highs without the lows". I agree with Roxy 100%. You/me/we are creating memories now for the next generation. None of the kids that came to my haunt cared that my witches weren't working properly. They cared that I decorated my yard, they cared about the candy and they cared about "what the heck was that and is it going to get me??!!!" When the blues come (as they do and will continue to do) I try and remember the reason I do what I do, to hear those screams and squeals and the laughter that always follows and to see the awe in the face of a child when they walk into this sick little world I have created.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

This Halloween was kind of a bummer for me and my husband too- money/job problems and drama.....We didn't decorate our house at all, but we did act in the charity haunted house we do yearly. That was a great stress reliever to scream our lungs out. But other than that, I feel you on the subject.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Great posts, and I can relate. I didn't have the free time during the "off months" that I had hoped for to prepare, so the weeks running up to the "big day" were full of stress and hurry. We usually put everything out on the day of, but saved ourselves some work by doing the strtuctural bit ahead of time, and I am glad we did. It was still a lot of work getting the display together, and by the time it was all over, I had a sort of "post-partyum depression" going on, like Dead Things mentioned, the "post gig blues".

More than once during setup, like as I am wrestling with getting garland to wrap 'just right' around a column or trying to get a projection to appear correctly I wondered to myself, "What the heck am I doing?", but the enjoyment of the ToTers and the explanations of their parents, "We just *had* to come to your house again this year, the kids *insisted*" answered that question. Another poster mentioned that as adults, we are creating memories for the ToTers, even if we only ever get a handful of them any more, and that makes it worthwhile.


----------



## VIGILANTE (Sep 19, 2010)

This year wasn't the greatest because we got rained out in Michigan. We had more ToT's than last year, but I had less guests show up. But when running a big yard-haunt, "the show must go on"! Find fun in all things and celebrate the way you like to. Some years will be better than others, just do what you can do!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow. Fellow haunters are great people! There are some smart & compassionate words of wisdom here. I hope next Halloween is one to remember!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! So many people replied to my thread and it really did put a smile on my face. Everyone had really great advice and I appreciate what everyone had to say. I'm very glad I decided to put this up, cause I was feeling horrible on Halloween night. Next year I plan on doing it myself like a few of members suggested. My parents are not big on Halloween but I think it'll be better if I just end up doing it myself. 

Even sent out a few friend requests cause you guys really did cheer me up! Thank you for all your kind words! :jol:


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! Sorry you were feeling this way! I can too remember Halloween being quite different when I was younger. But hey that's because we are now grown adults! Sounds like you may be a little burnt out too. I had found myself being burnt out. Take a break. Try not to think about Halloween until the summer. I hope next year is a better Haunting Season for you!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: It sounds like you've got your head where it needs to be for next year. (Thanks to all the forum peeps' advice) Halloween is such a special time, but for me it is a state of mind. Think about it like this, on Halloween we haunters spend countless hours, (days, weeks, months) to make our yards & homes scream 'Halloween'. Then we buy candy, and work so hard to make sure all the TOTs that visit our haunts take home a little Halloween spirit, to nurture into a genuine love for Halloween. Haunters are "do-Gooders" whether we admit it or not and we are generous by nature, doing for others and spreading smiles. So for me, I try to keep that mindset all year, and let Halloween magic seep into my everyday life. Opening a door for a stranger, a friendly smile and hello to someone you pass on the street, to me that is keeping the Halloween spirit alive all year. Your happiness is completely up to you, so don't let you down!


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

I hear you. It is so easy to build things up only to get let down. It takes me a month to put up everything, from the yard decorations to the house decorations to the actual haunt the kids work in and go through on Halloween. I get precious little help. My wife calls herself a Halloween Widow. Then it takes a good 2 weeks to tear it all down and put it away. A couple of years ago I was so pissed off and depressed afterwards I was ready to sell it all off and turn off the lights. Like Roxy says, don't let the expectations ruin the reality. This is an amazing time of year that is unique in so many ways. So enjoy every minute because next year is not guaranteed. This year my mom, who loves Halloween and would normally be wandering the haunt in full vampire mode, was undergoing cancer treatment. She was so weak. But she asked me to build her a coffin so she could lay by the entrance in her costume and watch the kids go by. So I built the damn thing with a hinged panel she could drop and reach out to scare from. She had a great time and I tried not to cry. Look for the good and get ready for next Halloween. I am no forum sage by any means, but I can say that if you keep in touch here you will have an excellent group of people to help put things in perspective. Roxy, you Rock.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: It sounds like you've got your head where it needs to be for next year. (Thanks to all the forum peeps' advice) Halloween is such a special time, but for me it is a state of mind. Think about it like this, on Halloween we haunters spend countless hours, (days, weeks, months) to make our yards & homes scream 'Halloween'. Then we buy candy, and work so hard to make sure all the TOTs that visit our haunts take home a little Halloween spirit, to nurture into a genuine love for Halloween. Haunters are "do-Gooders" whether we admit it or not and we are generous by nature, doing for others and spreading smiles. So for me, I try to keep that mindset all year, and let Halloween magic seep into my everyday life. Opening a door for a stranger, a friendly smile and hello to someone you pass on the street, to me that is keeping the Halloween spirit alive all year. Your happiness is completely up to you, so don't let you down!


Yes everyone is great here and you all really made me feel better. Next year I plan on getting ready earlier than this year. So much I could have done but didn't cause my depression got pretty bad this year after a situation that happened in my life. Next year I plan on setting up earlier and hoping things go by better for me. This is a really great forum and I'm glad I joined this forum when I did. And I agree with you, letting Halloween into your everyday life and smiling to a stranger can really make a difference in your life. I'm a pretty friendly person by nature so I doubt it'll be a problem for me. Thank you for your kind words once again!


----------

